#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > زبان های برنامه نویسی | Programming Languages >  > سوال: درخواست روش ایجاد فرم لاگین برای دیتابیس اکسس

## bermuda.vbs

با سلام و خسته نباشید

میخواستم بدونم چطور میشه روی دیتابیسی که تحت اکسس طراحی میکنیم لاگین فرم بذاریم ؟ یعنی کاربر برای ورود به دیتابیس هم اسم کاربری و هم رمز عبور داشته باشه
همچنین کاربر از داخل اکسس بتونه اکانت جدید بسازه - حذف کنه و یا ویرایش روی اکانت انجام بده

میشه راهنمایی کنید ؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
من برای شما یک نمونه کد درست کردم که می تونید از  روی اون نگاه کنید و یاد بگیرین چجوری میشه اینکار رو کرد.
فایل ضمیمه است

یوزر و پسورد پیشفرض هم admin هست.




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*akand1111*,*ali_erp*,*amirmalmir*,*babakazari@o*,*bermuda.vbs*,*Casper_1*,*Farax*,*mahdi msi*,*mary914*,*mojtabashaye*,*viking*,*مسلم 2798*

----------


## bermuda.vbs

بله . درسته 
دقیقاً همون چیزی بود که میخواستم

واقعاً از جناب مهندس نکویی تشکر میکنم .







نتیجه تاپیک :  با استفاده از فایل نمونه که آقای نکویی فرستادند مشکلم حل شد

*اتمام تاپیک*

----------

*nekooee*

----------

